# lange schlafen und gutes Essen



## zazap

Ist dieser Satz in Ordnung?

Drei lange Wochen richtig faul sein, lange schlafen und gutes Essen genießen, an einem schönen Strand in der warmen Sonne liegen und gelegentlich ein erfrischendes Bad in sauberen Meerwasser nehmen, das ist der ersehnte Urlaubstraum vielbeschäftigter Menschen, die das ganze Jahr nie Yeit für sich haben.

Ich hätte langes geschrieben.  (Akkusativ, Neutrum, ohne Artikel) 

Warum?

Danke, zazap.


----------



## gabrigabri

zazap said:


> Ist dieser Satz in Ordnung?
> 
> Drei lange Wochen richtig faul sein, lange schlafen und gutes Essen genießen, an einem schönen Strand in der warmen Sonne liegen und gelegentlich ein erfrischendes Bad in sauberes Meerwasser nehmen, das ist der ersehnte Urlaubstraum vielbeschäftigter Menschen, die das ganze Jahr nie Zeit für sich haben.
> 
> Ich hätte langes geschrieben. (Akkusativ, Neutrum, ohne Artikel)
> 
> Warum?
> 
> Danke, zazap.




Langes Schlafen (Substantiv)
lange schlafen (Verb)

Passt?


----------



## floridasnowbird

zazap said:


> Ist dieser Satz in Ordnung?
> und gelegentlich ein erfrischendes Bad in sauberen Meerwasser nehmen, .


 

...i*m *sauberen Meerwasser... (wo? Dativ)


----------



## Hutschi

floridasnowbird said:


> ...i*m *sauberen Meerwasser... (wo? Dativ)


 
Es geht alternativ auch: ... in saubere*m* Meerwasser ... (worin, Dativ)

Ich bin nicht sicher, was gebräuchlicher ist. Es besteht aber ein leichter Bedeutungsunterschied.


----------



## zazap

gabrigabri said:


> Langes Schlafen (Substantiv)
> lange schlafen (Verb)
> 
> Passt?



Does anybody know that rule?  What if the verb is Dativ or Genitiv? (I'm not sure that's possible)

Danke!


----------



## gabrigabri

zazap said:


> Does anybody know that rule? What if the verb is Dativ or Genitiv? (I'm not sure that's possible)
> 
> Danke!




I don't think either that is possible. Would you mind providing an example??


----------



## zazap

It's very difficult for me to provide an example because my German isn't good enough.  I'll try:

z.B. Diese Tabletten können (mit) gute schlafen helfen. 

Help!  Maybe a native can help!


----------



## gabrigabri

zazap said:


> It's very difficult for me to provide an example because my German isn't good enough. I'll try:
> 
> z.B. Diese Tabletten können (mit) gute schlafen helfen.
> 
> Help! Maybe a native can help!



I don't think it is ok. I don't know.. anyway: in that case it is a sbustantive: mit gutem Schlafen. Alternatively you can say: Sie helfen gut zu schlafen (verb).

Many verbs can be used as substantives too:
for example:
essen (to eat), Essen (food).

Ich liebe gutes Essen. 
Ich liebe gut zu essen.

Can you understand the difference?


----------



## zazap

I think I'm getting it.  The thing is that when I showed that sentence to my German teacher, she said "you're right, it should be "langes schlafen", because it is "das Schlafen".  I do see the difference now between schlafen=verb=sleep and Essen=noun=food.  Thanks!


----------



## Hutschi

Drei lange Wochen richtig faul sein, langes Schlafen und gutes Essen genießen. 
This would also be ok.  (But the verb form is more common: lange schlafen.)

Note: Nouns are written with uppercase first letter in the German language.


----------



## cyanista

It depends on what exactly you're going to say:


langes Schlafen und gutes Essen genießen -  enjoying long sleep-ins and good food

lange schlafen und gutes Essen genießen -  sleeping in and enjoying good food


----------



## zazap

cyanista said:


> It depends on what exactly you're going to say:
> 
> 
> langes Schlafen und gutes Essen genießen -  enjoying long sleep-ins and good food
> 
> lange schlafen und gutes Essen genießen -  sleeping in and enjoying good food



Aha!  Ich verstehe! Ich verstehe!

So, what is this "gute" in "gute schlafen"?  An adverb? Why isn't it "lang schlafen" then?

Vielen dank!


----------



## Kajjo

Zazap, yes, _lange_ is the adverb.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

zazap said:


> Aha! Ich verstehe! Ich verstehe!
> 
> So, what is this "gute" in "gute schlafen"? An adverb? Why isn't it "lang schlafen" then?
> 
> Vielen dank!


 
It must be "gut schlafen". "Gut" is also an adverb.

In "langes Schlafen", however, "langes" is an adjective.

"Lang" is used as adverb for distances as well in space as in time. "Lange" is only used for time.

I think, you can say "lang schlafen" as well as "lange schlafen", but because it is a distance in time, "lange" is preferred. For me, it sounds better, too. 

There can be regionally aspects of the usage, too. May be in some regions, they prefer "lang schlafen".


----------



## zazap

Thanks everybody for all these great explanations (in English)!


----------



## Whodunit

zazap said:


> So, what is this "gute" in "gute schlafen"? An adverb? Why isn't it "lang schlafen" then?


 
Do you mean _gut schlafen_? Yes, that would be an adverb. _Lang schlafen_ is colloquial for _lange schlafen_ in which _lange_ is an adverb, too.


----------



## Bahiano

zazap said:


> Ist dieser Satz in Ordnung?
> 
> Drei lange Wochen richtig faul sein, (...)


Another two cents:

drei *lange *Wochen richtig faul sein = to be really lazy for three *long* weeks
If your intention was to make clear that the weeks seem to last long, I'd agree with this sentence.
In case that you "only" tried to say _to be really lazy *for* three weeks_, then I'd prefer _drei Wochen *lang* richtig faul sein_.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Hutschi said:


> Es geht alternativ auch: ... in saubere*m* Meerwasser ... (worin, Dativ)
> 
> Ich bin nicht sicher, was gebräuchlicher ist. Es besteht aber ein leichter Bedeutungsunterschied.


 

Wenn es ganz allgemein darum geht, in irgendwelchem Meerwasser zu baden, solange es nur sauber ist: *in sauberem Meerwasser* - würde das zum Ausgangstext passen, in dem ja nichts genauer lokalisiert ist.

In dem sauberen Meerwasser, der zu dem beschriebenen schönen Strand gehört: *im sauberen Meerwasser *- würde auch passen (Bezug auf den Strand).


----------



## zazap

Whodunit said:


> Do you mean _gut schlafen_? Yes, that would be an adverb. _Lang schlafen_ is colloquial for _lange schlafen_ in which _lange_ is an adverb, too.



To sum up:
"Drei lange Wochen richtig faul sein, lange schlafen und gutes Essen genießen,..."
means
"Being really lazy for three *long* weeks, sleeping in and enjoying good food..."
not
"Being really lazy for three *long* weeks, sleeping in and eating well,..."
(which is what I thought at the beginning).

Second part:  why is it "gut schlafen", but lang*e *schlafen?

According to Whodunit, "lang schlafen" is colloquial for "lange schlafen".
According to Hutschi, "lange" is used for durations, and "lang" for both durations and distances.  
According to the grammar exercise, lang*e* schlafen is the solution.
I just realised that I thought "lange" was "lang+e" (Deklination), and that's where all my confusion came from.  But really, it's lange+nothing.
I guess it was unfair to put that in an Adjektivdeklination exercise, as it's an adverb.  Even the teacher was misled...
Thanks again to all! zazap.


----------



## elroy

gabrigabri said:


> [...] Sie helfen gut zu schlafen (verb).
> [...]
> Ich liebe gut zu essen.


 Gabrigabri, ich weiß, was Du versuchst hast zu erklären, aber diese Sätze sind im Deutschen leider nicht grammatikalisch.  In beiden Sätzen muss man ein Pronomen ergänzen.

_Sie helfen einem, gut zu schlafen._
_Ich liebe es, gut zu essen._


----------



## Hutschi

> Sie helfen gut zu schlafen.


Der Satz war nach der Rechtschreibreform mehrdeutig.
Es kann einerseits heißen:

Sie (zum Beispiel die Schlaftropfen) helfen einem gut, zu schlafen. (Man schläft dann überhaupt.)
zum anderen: Sie helfen einem, gut zu schlafen.

Deshalb ist die (auch sinnunterscheidende) Kommasetzung hier wichtig. (Man schläft dann gut.)

Ob das "einem" notwendig ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Zumindest in der Umgangssprache wird es oft weggelassen.

"Einem" ist hier eine neutrale (aber grammatisch männliche) Form, es wird nicht nach natürlichem Geschlecht unterschieden.


----------



## Whodunit

zazap said:


> To sum up:
> "Drei lange Wochen richtig faul sein, lange schlafen und gutes Essen genießen,..."
> means
> "Being really lazy for three *long* weeks, sleeping in and enjoying good food..."
> not
> "Being really lazy for three *long* weeks, sleeping in and eating well,..."
> (which is what I thought at the beginning).


 
Yes, that's correct.

"Being really lazy for three *long* weeks, sleeping in and enjoying good food..."
Drei *lange* Wochen richtig faul sein, lange schlafen und gutes Essen genißen.
--> *lange*is the plural adjective in the accusative. See here at _Starke Flexion_.
--> lange is the adverb of _lang_. It is, of course, not inflectable except that it's colloquially _lang_.



> Second part: why is it "gut schlafen", but lang*e *schlafen?


 
Simply because _gut_ the adverb of _gut_ and _lange_ is the adverb of _lang_. 



> According to Whodunit, "lang schlafen" is colloquial for "lange schlafen".   you should not use it, only know
> According to Hutschi, "lange" is used for durations, and "lang" for both durations and distances.  that's hard to explain; I'd advise you to use _lange_ for durations and _lang_ for distances; I'm not sure if the latter is possible as an adverb.
> According to the grammar exercise, lang*e* schlafen is the solution.  which is what I said


 


> I just realised that I thought "lange" was "lang+e" (Deklination), and that's where all my confusion came from. But really, it's lange+nothing.


 
It depends. _Lange_ is either the adverb or a declined adjective. See the first link above.


----------



## zazap

Whodunit said:


> It depends. _Lange_ is either the adverb or a declined adjective. See the first link above.


Oh, I know all about Adjektiv Deklination, I meant I thought it was a declined adjective in _this_ case, which is what got me confused. 
Thanks for all the feedback!


----------

